# Moving from India to SF - Schooling question



## ssdesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,
We plan to move to SF next year around December.
We have two kids, one 7yr old and other 10 yr old.

Now my question is about schooling.
In India the schooling year is from June to April. So if we have to move in December, it would be middle of the year. 

- Will the kids be able to get admission in the middle of the year?
- Will they be admitted in the same class or they would have to loose a year?

Any advise is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ssdesign said:


> - Will the kids be able to get admission in the middle of the year?


Certainly. That's a good time to move since they'd likely start after the Christmas and New Year holiday vacation.



> - Will they be admitted in the same class or they would have to loose a year?


They'll be placed in the classes that make the most sense for them individually depending on the school's assessment procedures, their abilities, and (especially in borderline cases) your input. "Losing" a year doesn't really make much sense in this context since the curricula are quite different. Be sure to give the school officials a fair hearing, and also check with any similarly situated friends about what their children experienced in making similar transitions.


----------



## ssdesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks @BBCWatcher, 
Good to hear that the mid term admissions wont be a problem.

About the second part, the school conduct their own assessment of the children?

I would like to learn more about admission process etc but I guess it will vary from school to school, right? Or is there a standard procedure that I have to apply X months before the kids plan to commence school? etc


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are planning to use the public school system this will give you a good start for your research http://www.sfusd.edu/


----------



## ssdesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link @twostep

I am not sure yet whether it will be Public or Private, so all information is welcome


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ssdesign said:


> Thanks for the link @twostep
> 
> I am not sure yet whether it will be Public or Private, so all information is welcome


Private can get very expensive. Google for international schools which may be what you are targeting. Also international or expat parent groups - probably FB.


----------



## ssdesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,
I have been reading a bit more after starting the discussion here and have few more questions 

I realised that the schools are divided between K-5, K-8, K9-12 etc.
Does this mean every time the kids have to change schools?

Are there no schools that are K-12?

So far, I am narrowing down to Mountain View or Sunnyvale area.
I heard Cupertino probably has better schools but rents might be too high there (not sure yet).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends on the size of the community. In non-rural U.S. communities there are generally elementary schools, middle schools, and high schools which divide K-12 school age children into three groups (e.g. K-4, 5-8, 9-12). Sometimes there will even be junior elementary schools and junior high schools in the sequence.

Private and parochial schools generally have less grade separation even if they're located in more heavily populated areas. A separation between K-8 and 9-12 is still quite common, though.

Even if children change schools they generally do not change their cohort of students. In many communities students who start kindergarten together will continue through high school together, even if they all together change school buildings as they age. Of course that assumes their families don't move, and some families of course move in and out, but in many communities the bulk of the student body moves through the schools together.


----------



## ssdesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks BBCWatcher for your reply.

i was mainly asking this because I have two kids and when one moves from 5 to 6, they will need to go separate schools and might make it difficult to manage the schedules.

But I guess I will have to deal with it


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ssdesign said:


> Thanks BBCWatcher for your reply.
> 
> i was mainly asking this because I have two kids and when one moves from 5 to 6, they will need to go separate schools and might make it difficult to manage the schedules.
> 
> But I guess I will have to deal with it


It is called school bus or cab mom.


----------



## ssdesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Twostep,
I hadn't come across information about school bus system yet, so I was wondering how they operate. But good that you brought it up. I will look out for more on this.

Secondly, you went wrong on the guess  ....... it's not mom but a dad


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ssdesign said:


> Hi Twostep,
> I hadn't come across information about school bus system yet, so I was wondering how they operate. But good that you brought it up. I will look out for more on this.
> 
> Secondly, you went wrong on the guess  ....... it's not mom but a dad


Again - contact the local school system. Have you connected with parent networks in the area?


----------



## ssdesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi,
No havent found any sites for the parent network for Sunnyvale ot Mountain view.
Do you suggest any particular site?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ssdesign said:


> Hi,
> No havent found any sites for the parent network for Sunnyvale ot Mountain view.
> Do you suggest any particular site?


How about Google? "Sunnyvale parent" brought 952,000 results.


----------

